# Glueing long miters



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello looking for some tips here.

I've some miters i need to glue, 8/4 thick x 5" wide x 36" long.

Pretty beefy.

Only two sides and one end. Any tips for a seemless joint? I've tried the blue tape method, and it works okay. Just looking for maybe that little extra help?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I don't understand what you're asking. If its how to get rid of glue squeeze out, use the tape, glue it, and then wipe the excess off with a damp cloth or paper towel.

If that's not what you're asking, rephrase the question.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Assuming you mean a 36" long miter joint, I have had pretty good luck with biscuits. You can glue and clamp the joints with miter clamps. Otherwise, a few brad nails can do the trick until the glue dries. 
Burnishing the joint with a screwdriver shaft can help hide any imperfections in the long miter.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

ratchet strap.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

To strengthen the joint and simplify the clamping, try a lock miter router bit. If you're going that route, try Infinity Tools Lock Miter Master which will simplify setup.

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Like Willie, I like using biscuits on longer miters; 1 in any miter longer than 3 inches, two 8 inches and slightly beyond, anything with really significant length; one every 6 to 8 inches.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> To strengthen the joint and simplify the clamping, try a lock miter router bit. If you re going that route, try Infinity Tools Lock Miter Master which will simplify setup.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> ...


If I read his post correct he's using 2" thick stock. I don't know of a lock miter cutter that will cut that thick.

For the OP, not sure what "Only two sides and one end" means.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

A picture of what you have would really help


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

> ...
> 
> If I read his post correct he s using 2" thick stock. I don t know of a lock miter cutter that will cut that thick.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Good catch AlaskaGuy…

Herb


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't know whats wrong with the tape method. It works great if you do it right and have good cuts to start with. Use regular masking tape, 1 1/2 wide stuff. 
Place the first layer right over the center of the seam. 
Place the second layer about 1/4 " over the seam on the right side, 
the 3rd layer about 1/4" over the seam on the left side, 
then apply another last layer over the center of the seam, same as the first layer. 
This will clamp it as tight as anything. 
The more layers of tape the more pressure it adds at the seam.


----------

